# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Kelereng sebagai filter biologis ?

## buwah

rekan rekan, entah baca di mana (udah coba googling lagi, tapi gak ketemu), ada yg menggunakan bola kaca sebagai media filter, katanya bisa membuat lapisan film dengan cepat, sehingga bakteri juga cepat hidup. kalau bola kacanya diganti dengan kelereng, apakah bisa yah ? Pengen cobain, tanya ke toko mainan di bandung, sebutirnya 100 rupiah, relatif sama harga dgn sebuah bioball, size mungkin 1/4 nya kali yah (kelereng normal, bukan yg kecil, bukan yg besar), tapi gak tau efektivitasnya, saya gak punya alat untuk mengecek hasilnya. jadi pengen tanya ke rekan rekan, apakah sudah ada yg pernah mencobanya. yang jelas sih, 1 ember biru 60 liter diisi kelereng sih = berat  ::

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## buwah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## itox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## buwah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

kayaknya kelereng ga bisa dah soalnya kelereng kan g ada pori2nya...... :Blabla:

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

